

Google robot car crashes - hammock
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/blogs/press-here/Google-Blames-Human-for-Robot-Car-Crash-126845683.html

======
ShabbyDoo
The article was un-necessarily snarky. Did the author believe Google to be
lying about a human being in control? If not, why make fun of Google for
blaming driver error for the accident?

------
beanstr
NHSTA should place data loggers in self-driving vehicles. In case of an impact
(crash-detection) these data loggers should be able to precisely tell who was
in control, person behind the wheel or computer?

------
hammock
"Oh, I don't think there is any question about it. It can only be attributable
to human error. This sort of thing has cropped up before and it has always
been due to human error."

------
toddh
Damn SEO optimizers.

